# school spirit



## Vanda

Gente boa,
Estou num dilema, como alunos brasileiros não costumam ter isto, não sei que tradução dar a esta entrada:school spirit (emotional investment in one's school). 
Espírito estudantil não estaria relacionado à escola em si. Na verdade, estou sem ideias.


----------



## Carfer

'_Apego/amor à escola_' (?). Fora esse só me ocorre '_espírito de corpo_' que não está relacionado especificamente com a escola, se é que é importante sublinhá-la.


----------



## Vanda

Espírito corporativo seria uma boa, só que remeteria à empresa que não escola...


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Espírito corporativo seria uma boa, só que remeteria à empresa que não escola...



Em Portugal, '_corporativo_' ainda tem um sentido mais amplo que o de "relativo à empresa". Não foi pela via do inglês, aliás, que o termo entrou na nossa cultura. '_Espírito de corpo/corporativo_' pode cá aplicar-se a qualquer grupo organizado de pessoas (militares, juízes, etc.). Embora haja entre nós pelo menos um caso bem conhecido relacionado com uma escola, o 'Colégio Militar', cujos alunos têm fama de manter laços desse tipo pela vida fora mesmo quando seguem carreiras civis, não se pode dizer que a aplicação da expressão a alunos ou ex-alunos de escolas seja comum, mas na verdade também não fere os ouvidos de ninguém. Em todo o caso, não me ocorre nenhuma outra a não ser a tal '_amor à escola_' que tem ao menos a vantagem de não ter uma conotação tão "mafiosa".


----------



## Vanda

E amor à escola é uma coisa impossível no meu país.
Também pensei em espírito de turma que, indiretamente, remeteria à escola.


----------



## Medune

Por que achas que _espirito estudantil_ é uma tradução inválida?  Parece-me, ao contrário, a melhor para o contexto.


----------



## Vanda

Porque, pra mim, pelo menos, tem a ver com o espírito de ser estudante (não empresário, não lojista), mas apenas estudante. E o tal school spirit (emotional investment in one's school), tem a ver com a escola em que aquele estudante estuda. Acho que dá margem à ambiguidade...


----------



## Medune

Que tal, literalmente, _espirito escolar, _então_?_


----------



## machadinho

Entusiasmo pela escola?


----------



## Joca

Devoção/dedicação à escola? Zelo estudantil?


----------



## machadinho

E se a gente acrescentasse um vida?

devoção à vida escolar
dedicação à vida escolar
entusiasmo pela vida escolar

Gosto de entusiasmo pela ligação semântica com inspiração que, por sua vez, tem ligação etimológica com espírito.


----------



## Medune

Reiterando, não há nada de errado com o literal, _espírito escolar. _Também gostei muito de _zelo estudantil _do Joca_._ Entretanto, quando a tradução se elabora muito além da brevidade dum termo próprio, torna-se apenas uma delineação da ideia original. Neste caso próprio orações preposicionais, como _entusiasmo pela vida escolar, dedicação à vida escolar _não representam a força dum termo cunhado como _school spirit _nem reflectem sua formação gramatical original (modifier + adjective). Não se admitiriam viáveis traduções tão distantes duma língua tão próxima à nossa, tanto por sua origem indo-europeia ocidental quanto por seus maciços empréstimos latinos e franceses. Gostaria que tivéssemos menos traduções como a que vi hoje mesmo numa caneta (do inglês pro português) de _indelible_ para _não dá para apagar._


----------



## Joca

Vanda, não sei se v. já se decidiu, mas pensei que talvez mais contexto ajudasse. Que tipo de 'school' é esta? Nível básico, médio, faculdade? Ocorreu-me 'espírito acadêmico', mas isso só se fosse de nível superior, não?

PS. Medune, como traduzirias 'indelible'? Indelével? Irremovível? Permanente? Acho que, em português, precisamos de um complemento: tinta/escrita irremovível, por exemplo.


----------



## Vanda

Também adoraria saber, Joca. É uma entrada de dicionário e o acima é tudo que tenho. 
Vocês já me deram bastante pano para manga. Espírito de turma?

Achei esta descrição:


> *School spirit* is emotional support for one's educational institution. This can apply to any type of school, from elementary schools touniversities. Members of a school can manifest spirit in the exhibition of school colors in dress and decoration, in attendance at athletic events, or verbally in the form of chants or cheers.


(wiki)

Em filmes, a gente vê os adolescentes usando camisetas da escola, bandeirolas, etc.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Também adoraria saber, Joca. É uma entrada de dicionário e o acima é tudo que tenho.



A wikipédia define '_school spirit' _como_ *"*emotional support for one's educational institution. This can apply to any type of school, from elementary schools to universities. Members of a school can manifest spirit in the exhibition of school colors in dress and decoration, in attendance at athletic events, or verbally in the form of chants or cheers _" (School spirit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

Com esta caracterização parece-me que '_espírito de escola_' não estaria mal.


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Vanda, não sei se v. já se decidiu, mas pensei que talvez mais contexto ajudasse. Que tipo de 'school' é esta? Nível básico, médio, faculdade? Ocorreu-me 'espírito acadêmico', mas isso só se fosse de nível superior, não?
> 
> PS. Medune, como traduzirias 'indelible'? Indelével? Irremovível? Permanente? Acho que, em português, precisamos de um complemento: tinta/escrita irremovível, por exemplo.



Sim, _indelével_ significa exatamente o mesmo que _indelible. _Não se precisaria dum complemento, pois somente a frase estar escrita na caneta já é o suficiente para o leitor deduzir a que _indelével_ se refere.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda, já que espírito estudantil não te agrada por causa da ambiguidade, por que não:

entusiasmo pela vida de estudante ou um mero
espírito de estudante?

Resistiria a derivados de escola porque, no contexto norte-americano, school, assim isolado, sem complemento, soa mais para *faculdade* do que escola. (Sim, estou ciente da mensagem #15 do Carfer.) Ao passo que escola, no contexto brasileiro, soa, ao invés, o que vem *antes da faculdade*. Usar derivados de escola excluiria a _vida loca_ de estudante no ensino superior, que é precisamente quando nos EUA esse tal school spirit toma areas de fanatismo.


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Vanda, já que espírito estudantil não te agrada por causa da ambiguidade, por que não:
> 
> entusiasmo pela vida de estudante ou um mero
> espírito de estudante?
> 
> Resistiria a derivados de escola porque, no contexto norte-americano, school, assim isolado, sem complemento, soa mais para *faculdade* do que escola. (Sim, estou ciente da mensagem #15 do Carfer.) Ao passo que escola, no contexto brasileiro, soa, ao invés, o que vem *antes da faculdade*. Usar derivados de escola excluiria a _vida loca_ de estudante no ensino superior, que é precisamente quando nos EUA esse tal school spirit toma areas de fanatismo.



Como a Vanda bem o esclareceu, os brasileiros não possuem tal em relação às suas instituições de ensino, muito menos às de ensino superior. Sendo assim, a incongruência com o campo semântico de _escola _entre português e inglês não nos importa; pois a tradução de _school spirit _qualquer que seja certamente se referirá àquele fenômeno estadounidense ou dele dependerá semanticamente. Ao procurarmos termos especificamente congruentes estaremos tentando traduzir a peculiaridade cultural em si ao contexto brasileiro, em vez do termo que a ela se refere - o que aliás seria uma tentativa infrutífera.


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, calma! Todas sugestões são bem-vindas e pesadas! Obrigada a todos!


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Medune, sério, a incongruência não importa?  E qualquer tradução que seja certamente se referirá ao fenômeno estadounidense ou dele dependerá semanticamente?
> 
> Cara, olha só, oposição por oposição fica risível, ainda mais com essa solenidade toda. Na hipótese de que você não esteja nos trollando, é claro.



Incongruência no sentido de _escola-_ em português não ser *totalmente* permutável por _school-_, apesar de mesma etimologia. E, quanto a "qualquer tradução que seja certamente se referirá ao fenômeno estadounidense ou dele dependerá semanticamente", já ouviste algum termo para comportamentos parecido com os veem ouvem nos tais filmes americanos e se representam pelo estilo de vida das comunidades universitárias lá?
PS: Desculpa-me se o jeito como gosto de escrever te perturba. Também obrigado, Vanda, pela mensagem acima.


----------



## machadinho

Medune said:


> PS: Desculpa-me se o jeito como gosto de escrever te perturba.


Desculpo. Imagina!


Medune said:


> Também obrigado, Vanda, pela mensagem acima.


Hmm.. mensagem da Vanda.  A coisa toda está ficando interessante. 


Medune said:


> E, quanto a "qualquer tradução que seja certamente se referirá ao fenômeno estadounidense ou dele dependerá semanticamente", já ouviste algum termo para comportamentos parecido com os veem ouvem nos tais filmes americanos e se representam pelo estilo de vida das comunidades universitárias lá?


Não. Nunca ouvi. O que obviamente não faz com que qualquer tradução que seja se refira ao fenômeno estadounidense ou dele dependa semanticamente.


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Desculpo. Imagina!
> 
> Hmm.. mensagem da Vanda.  A coisa toda está ficando interessante.
> 
> Não. Nunca ouvi. O que obviamente não faz com que qualquer tradução que seja se refira ao fenômeno estadounidense ou dele dependa semanticamente.


Claro que o faz. Se os únicos motivos para traduzir _school spirit _são ou por causa dum texto em que ele esteja escrito - certamente referindo-se ao _school spirit_ americano - ou para explicá-lo, não há como a tradução não ser inatamente dependente do original. Não faz sentido traduzir um conceito cultural por outras palavras e esperar que aos leitores que não compartilham daquela cultura específica lhes venha à cabeça a ideia original.




machadinho said:


> Pois eu já acho que tal estratégia faz sentido *pela mesmíssima razão* por que você acha que ela não faz. Ora, é precisamente por não se compartilhar da cultura original que às vezes se faz necessário empregar outras palavras; palavras que nem sempre espelham ou mesmo têm de espelhar, quer morfológica, sintática ou demoniacamente, o original. Sem contar que literalidade, mesmo quando exigida pelo dono da grana, não raro sugere ao leitor que tem hábito de ler traduções e que é conhecedor de ambas as línguas, a de saída e a de entrada, certo desconhecimento, por parte de quem fez a tradução, não só da língua de saída, mas sobretudo de entrada. O grave dessa história é que a língua de entrada é, o que é menos raro ainda, a língua materna do próprio tradutor.
> 
> Seja como for, Medune, é óbvio que a dependência inata entre original e tradução não basta. Veja, caso me dê na telha traduzir school spirit por papai noel, a tradução por papai noel será, de fato, *inatamente dependente* do original school spirit, pois existirá uma ligação histórica entre o meu uso de papai noel e minha leitura de school spirit: a saber, essa ligação será o meu gesto criativo de tradutor. Daí concordo com você quando você diz que:
> 
> 
> 
> Contudo, você há de convir que, por maior que seja a dependência inata entre elas, ninguém vai dizer que, em virtude dessa dependência inata, papai noel se referirá, no meu caso, a school spirit. Tem algo mais aí. É uma baita comunidade de falantes, dentro da qual e somente dentro da qual, essas palavras adquirem qualquer sentido. A língua do tradutor não lhe pertence. É coisa pública.
> 
> Enfim, vida longa à não-literalidade!



Primeiramente, não estou aqui para atacar a alguém pessoalmente pela minha concepção de quão literal uma tradução deve ser, mas para que possamos sanar dúvidas ou enriquecer-nos cultural ou didaticamente por meio de diálogos construtivos. Também não aprecio distorções de argumentos alheios como ferramentas de depreciação. Donde tiraste, por exemplo, a ideia de eu haver afirmado que a condição para uma tradução ser aceitável é ser inatamente dependente do campos semântico do original? O que argumentei é que um termo traduzido doutro culturalmente cunhado e restritamente inteligível continuará semanticamente dependente do original. A tradução _meramente semântica_ de termos cunhados alheios torna-se uma tentativa falha de fazer do que tradução alguma será jamais capaz: importar um conceito estranho. Também nunca citei ligações históricas para traduzir _school spirit _para _espírito escolar_, nem a sua ausência como contra-argumento para as tuas propostas. O que disse é que elas não reproduzem nem a estrutura gramatical (modifier+noun) nem se aproximam mais da ideia original do que a tradução literal o faz.

É tão desconcertantemente prepóstera a lógica pela qual te trilhas a seguir quanto se eu dissesse que gostaria de traduzir _testimony _para _bolas, _pela ligação semântica  com _testículos _que, por sua vez tem ligação etimólogica com _testemunho_.



machadinho said:


> Gosto de entusiasmo pela ligação semântica com inspiração que, por sua vez, tem ligação etimológica com espírito.





Medune said:


> Primeiramente, não estou aqui para atacar a alguém pessoalmente pela minha concepção de quão literal uma tradução deve ser, mas para que possamos sanar dúvidas ou enriquecer-nos cultural ou didaticamente por meio de diálogos construtivos. Também não aprecio distorções de argumentos alheios como ferramentas de depreciação. Donde tiraste, por exemplo, a ideia de eu haver afirmado que a condição para uma tradução ser aceitável é ser inatamente dependente do campos semântico do original? O que argumentei é que um termo traduzido doutro culturalmente cunhado e restritamente inteligível continuará semanticamente dependente do original.
> 
> É tão desconcertantemente prepóstera a lógica pela qual te trilhas a seguir quanto se eu dissesse que gostaria de traduzir _testimony _para _bolas, _pela ligação semântica  com _testículos _que, por sua vez tem ligação etimólogica com _testemunho_.


E donde tiraste que tirei essa ideia de ti, fariseu? Não falei de aceitabilidade da tradução. Falava, aliás, falávamos nós de referência da tradução.

Tampouco falava de dependência de campo semântico. Eu estava questionando a ideia que você, depois, reformulou assim:


Medune said:


> O que argumentei é que um termo traduzido doutro culturalmente cunhado e restritamente inteligível continuará semanticamente dependente do original.


Mas chega. Fica para a próxima.


----------



## Medune

Tirei das afirmações que a pouco, não tão sutilmente, apagaste e que transcrevo aqui:

*
"Seja como for, Medune, é óbvio que a dependência inata entre original e tradução não basta*. Veja, caso me dê na telha traduzir school spirit por papai noel, a tradução por papai noel será, de fato, *inatamente dependente* do original school spirit, pois existirá uma ligação histórica entre o meu uso de papai noel e minha leitura de school spirit: a saber, essa ligação será o meu gesto criativo de tradutor."


----------

